# January Stock Tipping Competiton Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 December 2010)

Good morning and Merry Christmas everyone! 

With the new year just a little more than a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for the January stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Friday, December 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## TheAbyss (24 December 2010)

GBG thanks Joe.

have a great Xmas everyone.


----------



## Happy (24 December 2010)

EGN 

Thanks Joe


----------



## Sdajii (24 December 2010)

PYM again, thanks Joe 

I was leading for a while, and probably would have won December with them if they hadn't been delayed twice, pushing results into next month!


----------



## pixel (24 December 2010)

thanks Joe 
I'll try *ARW *this time


----------



## explod (24 December 2010)

KRL thanks joe


----------



## nunthewiser (24 December 2010)

BDM thanks Joe


----------



## burglar (24 December 2010)

AXE_Archer pls Joe


----------



## bazollie (24 December 2010)

HIG please Joe. 
All the best for Xmas and New Year everyone. 
Hope the new year is very prosperous one for us all. 

Regards
Bazollie


----------



## bigdog (24 December 2010)

DMA again Joe


----------



## grace (24 December 2010)

FRS thanks Joe (raising money in January so sure to go the opposite direction)


----------



## namrog (24 December 2010)

I'm not sure if I qualify, have more than 25 posts, but I thought there was a daily minium as well, or has this been scrapped..

Anyway, if I am legal, I'll go for the heavyweight NCM, thanks...


----------



## nulla nulla (24 December 2010)

I'll stick with *CPA* thanks Joe.


----------



## newbie trader (24 December 2010)

PLV thanks Joe.


----------



## Vicki (24 December 2010)

Oil is & energy is on the way up.
Woodside  WPL    thanks Joe

Vicki


----------



## Miner (24 December 2010)

AZX for me Joe


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 December 2010)

CCC please

and a merry XMAS to all


----------



## joea (24 December 2010)

MAK
If I get in.
Cheers


----------



## gav (26 December 2010)

EWC, thanks Joe.


----------



## jonojpsg (26 December 2010)

Happy Christmas Joe

I'll have a crack at HOG thanks!


----------



## Buckfont (26 December 2010)

AUQ, Alara Resources again thanks Joe.


----------



## Slipperz (26 December 2010)

The dart has landed on SSN again!


----------



## ColB (26 December 2010)

GOT Thanks Joe


----------



## pedalofogus (26 December 2010)

Something has to be happening shortly with AJM if they want to start producing coal middle of this year, so i will stick with them.

AJM for me plz.

Thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 December 2010)

CVN thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## robusta (26 December 2010)

AAM please Joe


----------



## basilio (26 December 2010)

Lets try MHM for luck Joe


----------



## philly (27 December 2010)

Hi Joe, first time player I would like COE. Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Muschu (28 December 2010)

RED please Joe


----------



## Trader Paul (28 December 2010)

Hi Joe,

DGR ... expecting a positive reaction to a lunar trigger, around 19012011 ..... 

Many thanks for your continued efforts in running this competition.

Happy New Year 2011 

      paul



=====


----------



## AngusSmart (28 December 2010)

robusta said:


> AAM please Joe




I really really hope you win 


but I'll Take SEA thanks Joe!


----------



## Tyler Durden (28 December 2010)

GDO thanks Joe.


----------



## easylikesunday (28 December 2010)

If nobody has AUT, Ill take em.

Thanks Joe and happy new year all.


----------



## tigerboi (28 December 2010)

QBE thanks joe...tb


----------



## kgee (29 December 2010)

Might try CAS
thanks joe


----------



## So_Cynical (29 December 2010)

Ill go *ADE* again and hope the run continues...thanks Joe.


----------



## drillinto (29 December 2010)

BHP


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 December 2010)

IMP thanks Joe.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 December 2010)

MNC

Thanks Joe


----------



## SilverRanger (30 December 2010)

I'll take CSE again, happy new year to all!!


----------



## Liar's Poker (30 December 2010)

BKP thanks Joe.

Hopefully it stays above 1 cent over the next day...


----------



## skc (30 December 2010)

AMU 

And happy new year to you.


----------



## springhill (30 December 2010)

BZM thanks


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (30 December 2010)

I'll take CKK for January (someone already took MHM ), thanks joe!


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (30 December 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> I really really hope you win
> 
> 
> but I'll Take SEA thanks Joe!




how dare u take SEA..... 

How about SDL please.


----------



## adobee (30 December 2010)

*BMY *
Thanks & Best wishes for the New Year to all on ASF


----------



## prozac (30 December 2010)

Range Resources Ltd ( RRS ) please Joe..............

Wishing everyone a safe, happy and healthy year ahead.


----------



## chiasm (30 December 2010)

First time in the competition, can I pls have CWE


----------



## Piggy Bank (30 December 2010)

1st entry in the competition for me too.

ORD please!


----------



## Mickel (30 December 2010)

I'll have CNX again thanks Joe.

Happy New Year to you and all on ASF. Let's hope it is a great one for the Stock Market!


----------



## Purple XS2 (31 December 2010)

*BOD* please Joe, and HNW to all.


----------



## jonnycage (31 December 2010)

pre please mate


----------



## TheAbyss (31 December 2010)

Joe, can i please change my pick to BUR? Thank you


----------



## Liar's Poker (31 December 2010)

Liar's Poker said:


> BKP thanks Joe.
> 
> Hopefully it stays above 1 cent over the next day...




Damn stock bolted 33% I posted yesterday. Oh well, leave it locked - hopefully it can move some more in the new year.


----------



## happytown (31 December 2010)

avb, yea baby


----------



## Lucky_Country (31 December 2010)

LSR thanks very much.

Cant go much lower anyway !!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 December 2010)

erm 
Happy New Year


----------



## Mister Mark (31 December 2010)

First time if i qualify, SGL
Thanks


----------



## noirua (31 December 2010)

ggg, thanks Joe


----------

